# RYOBI RY251PH no carb adjustments



## edgr3 (Sep 2, 2017)

I purchased 2 of these and both act the same. They run too rich on high and won't wind out fully. There are no adjustments I can find on these carbs. It there anything I can do to lean these out? Or are they just junk.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Just more Ruixing junk. The idle mixture may be adjustable but the main 
jet is fixed.


----------



## edgr3 (Sep 2, 2017)

Can I go inside and do something or is it a presized jet.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Not a thing you can do if the main jet has a too large of an orifice. Basically it a piece of metal with a hole drilled in it. Once the orifice is too big and the replacement jet is not available there is nothing that can be done. The only option is a new carburetor which you might get that is right or you might get one that is even worse. 

This why Walbro and Zama both the carburetor at least partially adjustable but Ruixing are not usually adjustable.

I have ordered replacement OEM carbs that were worse when it came to the Ruixing and spend half getting them to work when I can and a lot of them I can't. Some of the trimmer motor I simply no longer attempt to repair.


----------



## edgr3 (Sep 2, 2017)

Is there another carb that would fit we could replace with?


----------

